# Melanotan 2 SALE!!!



## TwisT (May 24, 2011)

Hey guys, just a heads up we have a limited time sale on melanotan 2. For the sale, 10mg of MT2 are only 19.99$ and the 5 packs are also reduced to an amazing $89.99!! This may not last long, so get on this! As always, you can pm me for an additional discount 


-T


----------



## BIGBEN2011 (May 24, 2011)

why do you guys not sale the bac water that you have to add i mean really do i have to plac a order from some where diff for just bac water.


----------



## SwoleChamp (May 24, 2011)

thats a killer price


----------



## ExtremePeptide (May 24, 2011)

BIGBEN2011 said:


> why do you guys not sale the bac water that you have to add i mean really do i have to plac a order from some where diff for just bac water.



Thats specifically an rx in the usa. 
Better not to risk breaking any laws.


----------



## BIGBEN2011 (May 25, 2011)

bac water is a rx in the us i dod not know that?


----------



## BIGBEN2011 (May 25, 2011)

so yes i do have to buy the melotan from here and buy bac water from somplace else right .that sucks


----------



## TwisT (May 25, 2011)

BIGBEN2011 said:


> so yes i do have to buy the melotan from here and buy bac water from somplace else right .that sucks



Acetic Acid is also a great solvent and can be easily made at home.

-T


----------



## Hench (May 25, 2011)

BIGBEN2011 said:


> so yes i do have to buy the melotan from here and buy bac water from somplace else right .that sucks



BB, check the links I posted in your thread, one of them details how to make AA at home.


----------



## BIGBEN2011 (May 25, 2011)

yea i just  bought some at cem oh well i sure would have liked to just been able to buy it at the same place exp that i bought my mel at.ended up costing me a good amount having to pay two diffrent places high amount for shipping and handling 13 dollars for shiping at exp.cost 50 dollars for 10mg vial that sales for 20dollars.


----------



## hawkcmc (Jun 2, 2011)

Is there any info on dozing for this product? I keep looking and don't seem to find it. I might be tired becwhee I'm so amazingly bored at work. Any info is appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## TwisT (Jun 2, 2011)

BIGBEN2011 said:


> yea i just  bought some at cem oh well i sure would have liked to just been able to buy it at the same place exp that i bought my mel at.ended up costing me a good amount having to pay two diffrent places high amount for shipping and handling 13 dollars for shiping at exp.cost 50 dollars for 10mg vial that sales for 20dollars.



Our shipping is 10$.


----------

